# That 4500 mA Extended Battery w/Door Now In Blue



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I went and checked if that place that had the 4500 mAh battery with replacement battery cover had the blue backs in (They only had white before), and they now have them available. I went ahead and ordered one, figuring it's only $25, so what the hay. I found it here: WE

I also found the Mugen 2300 mAh battery's are out for $45 bones. I did not order this one, because they only expect 10% more power from them, and the price is somewhat steep.

Anyone know of other extended batteries available?

Update:
Although I can vouch for the battery I originally purchased from WE, today I looked and discovered that the original battery and battery cover I linked are gone, having been replaced with a different black battery cover and a 4300mAh battery.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

NFC??


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

pray59 said:


> I went and checked if that place that had the 4500 mA battery with replacement back door had the blue backs in (They only had white before), and they now have them available. I went ahead and ordered one, figuring it's only $25, so what the hay. I found it here: WE
> 
> I also found the Mugen 2300 mA battery's are out for $45 bones. I did not order this one, because they only expect 10% more power from them, and the price is somewhat steep.
> 
> Anyone know of other extended batteries available?


Wow, would be interested to see what your results are. If you don't mind post some pics of the phone itself with the new cover as well as some screenies!! Thanks!


----------



## tgom222 (Jul 17, 2012)

johndoe86x said:


> Wow, would be interested to see what your results are. If you don't mind post some pics of the phone itself with the new cover as well as some screenies!! Thanks!


+1 Pics and a review of how you like your new battery would be great!


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I just got that 4500 mAh battery in the mail today, and it fits good. The back is not blue though, it's a gunmetal silver, but actually snaps in place like the original and fits perfectly.
It only has 55% charge, so I am charging it up now to see how it performs. The thickness of the phone is now exactly the same as my old Thunderbolt with it's standard battery and back panel, and is actually not so offensive. The weight is also much less than the standard Thunderbolt. Give me a couple days with it and I'll post more info.


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm debating getting this. These batteries are 50/50 in being good or total crap from my experience using these generic ones for other phones.


----------



## McMexican (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't get the 4500 mAh but the 3800mAh on Amazon and I can say I am impressed with the battery (No NFC). I can get easily over a day with 7 hours of Screen on time. Considering the 4500 mAh but wanted to share.

-McMex

Sent from my SG3 using RootzWiki


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

I ordered and received the 4500 Mah battery with the "blue" cover and am on day 2 of moderate use with 87 percent left. Well worth the $ 25 I paid on Amazon.com.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Woot just ordered mine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I now have 8 hours on time with 61% left. I ran trains at the Niles Depot Museum for 4 hours using wifi with the screen 100% on the whole time, and had the wifi hotspot and 4G on for 1 hour before that. I'm pretty much done for the day, so will leave the phone idle and continue tomorrow and see how far I can get through the workday. I'll screencap the battery when the low battery warning comes on.

The battery don't have any NFC markings on it, and It is marked only 3.7v 4500mAh, not 3.8 volts, but it seems to work ok so far. Using the phone as a remote control train throttle for 4 hours felt good, as it's not very heavy, and the back cover is fairly thin. I had the HTC Thunderbolt and their heavy 2750mAh battery, and that phone was a heavy awkward porpoise, but this one is not. So far so good.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

how much thicker does this make the phone? will tpu style case still fit?
what about a standard dock?


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Forgive the stupidity if this question but i just dont know, what does a battery have to do with NFC?

And does anyone have a picture with the new cover on their phone?


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

None have posted pictures of their new bulky phones.

Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

Brian G said:


> Forgive the stupidity if this question but i just dont know, what does a battery have to do with NFC?
> 
> And does anyone have a picture with the new cover on their phone?


I think NFC is built into the battery, not phone, so if u want NFC, u have to buy a battery with it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McMexican (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is the cover on my phone.

-McMex

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Not bad at all. I could deal with the extra thickness in exchange for the extra usage time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian G said:


> I think NFC is built into the battery, not phone, so if u want NFC, u have to buy a battery with it.


The phone has NFC built into it but no antenna. The antenna is built into the battery so it is as close to the back surface of your phone as possible. If you replace your battery with one that doesn't support NFC, it's because your phone no longer has an NFC antenna.


----------



## jnr21 (Apr 29, 2012)

McMexican said:


> I didn't get the 4500 mAh but the 3800mAh on Amazon and I can say I am impressed with the battery (No NFC). I can get easily over a day with 7 hours of Screen on time. Considering the 4500 mAh but wanted to share.
> 
> -McMex
> 
> Sent from my SG3 using RootzWiki


I need to say that i expected more screen on time because i get 6h with stock battery.

Edit: i just realized that you have 24% left  my bad.


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

zakth said:


> Not bad at all. I could deal with the extra thickness in exchange for the extra usage time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's what she said!

I know it's juvenile, I just couldn't resist.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Shark (Aug 23, 2011)

This seems like a good investment. I'm probably going to spend the next week thinking about it.


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got all the way to work today, and forgot my phone, too far to drive back and get it. Anyways here is where it is so far. I had one phone call 2 minutes after work, but other than that it's been idle since yesterday.


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have to charge mine up again to give it a fair test, as it's been sitting idle for 24 hours, powered on. I do have 31 hours up time so far with 41% remaining, so it's not bad... better that the Thunderbolt when I had the 2750mAh battery.

The thickness is 14.42mm measured with a micrometer, where the Thunderbolt measures 13.20mm. The S3 with this 4500mAh battery weighs less than the Thunderbolt with it's 1400mAh battery!

Overall, the thickness with this extended battery does not offend at all, it's not a porpoise. I ordered a 5 pack of those TPU Bumper Frames, figuring I can cut the backside to fit easily, since I happen to have access to a Laser Cutter.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ordered this one, "with NFC" from ebay for $20.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271027030102

White cover, not blue, but dont really care.

Will report back on NFC, and how it works, once I get it. (If its not NFC Compatible, i am going to get a refund).


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

my god those look terrible lol... Just buy another OEM battery and keep it in your car/pocket etc. The battery life on this phone is already great.


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

They have those exact batteries on ebay buy now with the cover for $8.99


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

2swizzle said:


> They have those exact batteries on ebay buy now with the cover for $8.99


Where? With NFC Support? Link please, as I cant find it.

What search criteria did you use?


----------



## 2swizzle (Dec 23, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Where? With NFC Support? Link please, as I cant find it.
> 
> What search criteria did you use?


No NFC Support... Link to ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4500mAh-Extended-Battery-Pebble-Blue-Cover-For-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-S-III-I9300-/251099934831?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item3a76b8f06f


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

2swizzle said:


> No NFC Support... Link to ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...=item3a76b8f06f


That battery just SCREAMS "I'm going to blow up in your phone".


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

imneveral0ne said:


> That battery just SCREAMS "I'm going to blow up in your phone".


Haha. I dont think I would take a chance with that battery either, in my new baby.

$20 for an Extended Capacity battery with NFC, isnt bad, for a new $650+ top of the line Smartphone.

Getting cheap trying to save $10, is penny wise, pound foolish, IMHO.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

I just ordered the 4200 Mah battery from amazon made by Qcell. A lot of people had good reviews on the Site when could be false.. However a lot of people on other Android forums had some good reviews to say about them too so I figured why not

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Got my Extended Battery w/NFC yesterday, and charged it overnight.

Tried it this morning with wife's S3 (on stock Samsung battery) and NFC worked perfectly.

Initiated Wifi Direct etc.

I'm all set for either heavy LTE/Tethering usage, or 2+ days of battery life.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Got my Extended Battery w/NFC yesterday, and charged it overnight.
> 
> Tried it this morning with wife's S3 (on stock Samsung battery) and NFC worked perfectly.
> 
> ...


i ordered the same one last night.. hyperion with nfc... can you take a picture of what the phone now looks like?


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> i ordered the same one last night.. hyperion with nfc... can you take a picture of what the phone now looks like?


I read hyperion was bad news.... Just be careful... I can't give you a replacement anymore  lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

pray59 said:


> I got all the way to work today, and forgot my phone, too far to drive back and get it. Anyways here is where it is so far. I had one phone call 2 minutes after work, but other than that it's been idle since yesterday.


The 4300mah one in the OP? For $25?
You would recommend it then?
Where do they ship from?

I need an extended battery for a trip I'm going on and it looks pretty solid.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> The 4300mah one in the OP? For $25?
> You would recommend it then?
> Where do they ship from?
> 
> I need an extended battery for a trip I'm going on and it looks pretty solid.


That's why I got one.. It's supposed to land today. I'm going to charge it up tonight and do my first test tomorrow until it dies. Will post updates 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> i ordered the same one last night.. hyperion with nfc... can you take a picture of what the phone now looks like?


Same as the photo on post #15, from McMex.....


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine is the 4500mAh for $25, with the blue back that turned out to be Gunmetal Silver. I have been using it a while now, and I only charge it every other day. It seems to work well this way, with about 65% left after the first day, then I turn off 4G and wifi at home, until the next morning, where it will be at about 55% to 58% and get me through the whole second day. I have seen this battery on ebay for $10, but although the photos are the same, I doubt what I receive will be the same battery as I got from Wireless Emporium.

I noticed the battery I purchased is no longer at WE, with the original link having been replaced with new photos and a a different 4300mAh battery.

I bought some TPU bumper cases, but they needed to be cut down too much to fit the extended battery. I bought the Hyperion Hex Case, and it fits this battery good, however I had to take an exacto to cut the USB plug opening 1mm bigger at the screen side to plug it in.


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

pics!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

